# Olympus C-5000 zoom, how to manual focus?



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone have this camera that can tell me specifically how to use the manual focus feature? I looked in the instruction book and it just says that if the autofocus is not producing a clear enough picture, to use the manual focus. That is nice and all, but it never tells how to use the manual focus.

Advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/olympus/c5000z-review/

says there is a full manual in PDF form on the CD that came with the camera. Still have it? I'll keep looking...

EDIT

"The little button with the screen-looking icon is the display button, which toggles the LCD on and off. Below that is the four-way controller, which is used for menu navigation, selecting manual controls, and adjusting exposure compensation (-2EV to +2EV, 1/3EV increments). The "OK" button in the middle of things is also used to enter the menu system.

Manual focus

Press and hold the OK button and you will activate the manual focus feature. You can then adjust the focus yourself, using the four-way switch. The camera enlarges the center of the image on the LCD so you can make sure the subject is in focus. There is also an indicator showing you the current focus distance."


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you so much Praxx42. I looked everywhere for that info and couldn't find it for the life of me. I am going to try it as soon as I get home tonight!

Tina


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Talonstorm said:


> Thank you so much Praxx42. I looked everywhere for that info and couldn't find it for the life of me. I am going to try it as soon as I get home tonight!
> 
> Tina


You're welcome. Not only is data-mining fun, but it can be very helpful. 
[smilie=k:


----------

